# nintendo ds charge without charger



## ninjamastachai

Hi TechSupport ppls,

is there a way to charge your nintendo ds lite without the charger?


----------



## McNinja

its risky and you just need an adaptable charger ou can use your computer

BUT!

just buy this and be done with it!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16878190117
$10 !!!!!


----------

